# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Vaj-Kuja Shqiptare

## Eni

Me poshte po jap nje vaj te nje nene para bijes se vet 20-vjeçare, te vrare nga dora e nje prej pretendeteve te saj per t'u lidhur ne martese.
Vrasja e grave tek shqiptaret eshte dicka jo shume e perhapur. Grate ne malsite shqiptare nuk vriteshin, dhe pikerisht ky zakon jo normal per ne, preket dhe ne vajin qe nena i ben bijes se saj ne vargjet poshte:  _ Burri nusen a â ndie kund,/me e vrá dekun me nji plumb!/Me hupë erz, me hupë burrní,/
si zakon nuk â nShqipní?_

Gjithnje kur i kam lexuar gjithnje vajet-kujat shqiptare nder libra te ndryshme, me ka habitur perhere forca e vragut te tyre, me ka habitur se si megjithese ne zi, grate shqiptare kane nxjerre nga goja poema te verteta, rima tek to eshte e mrekullueshme. Megjithese ne zi, nenat shqiptare, perveçse qajne bijen/birin e humbur shtrire para syve te tyre, gjejne force e pershkruajne nje histori te ngjarjes, nje histori te krahines apo zones ku ndodhi zija e ku u vra personi, si kane shkuar e si do te jete e ardhmja e vendit.... 
Ne to, jepet dhe nje pershkrim i zakoneve, tradites, dokeve dhe fese shqiptare....

Thjesht, jane momente plot emocione te forta.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Pak sqarim mbi ngjarjen per te kuptuar me mire vajin_

Ne Grude dora e nje djali shtiu mbi femren qe nuk e morio dot per nuse, per t'u vene nderi i vet (djalit) ne vend e mos ta qeshte njeri ne katund....
Perpjekjet e Pater Anton Harapit per te bindur djalin mos te martohej me vashen, dhe bindur kuvendin e pleqve se kjo pune do zgjidhur me qetesi e paqe mes dy familjeve (djalit & vajzes) shkuan dem fale plumbit qe i mori jeten 20-vjeçares nga Gruda....
Tanime, dy familjet ishin ne gjak me njera-tjetren. Megjithese vajzes per momentin s'kishte kush t'i merrte gjak (xhaxhai [axha] i vet ishte burre plak) djali mori malet dhe vellezrit e tij mbeten per shume kohe te ngujuar ne kullen e tyre.


******


*Vaji i nënës për bijën e vrame*


Ku â kenë mirë me ndjellun zí, Hêj... hêj...
Mori loke, mori bí?
Qyqja e mjera un nketshpí,
a tkjajë vedin e tkjajë tý,
tkjajë malsín për rreth e çark?
Oj zemra eme, bí! Hêj... Hêj...
Po thërras malin e tgjimojë,
Lugu i Cemit ngjamë tushtoje,
Zana e Sukës, tmadhe tvajtojë,
e Deçiqi  i kjosha true!
Tdahet katrash, tkjajë me mue,
nfund e nmaje le tlekundet,
tkajë mbi tý-o sa ku tmundet.
Oj e mjera nanë për tý! Hêj... Hêj...
Helm u bâftë po uji Cemit,
i raftë pika të tanët vendit,
kurr mos pát as dritë as diell,
gjithherë ndejtë tuj njehun fíll;
edhe dita i kjoftë e zezë,
zjarm në votër mos i u ndezët,
nmal e nvrrí e kudo kjoftë,
po su gjet kush kryet tma shëndoshë,
tm largojë gurë e tm largojë dhé,
le thij nvorr me çikë të ré:
atê dekun e mue gjáll,
tdyja nvorr tna mblojë nji záll.
Loçka eme, bij-oo! Hêj... Hêj...
Shka ta bâj un tgjallët pa tý,
si mund tshoh-o un pa sy,
si rrij nshpí un pa tndie zan,
si del jashtë kercuna nanë?
Kukú vetëm pa kurrkend,
veç ma kjá si qyqja ngem!
Skam pse pres as Kshndellë as Pashkë,
ska pse mthotë kush due me tdashtë,
zemërplasta nanë për tý,
të tanë jeta mâ lidhë ny.
Oj lulja e ballit tem-oo. Hêj...Hêj...
Drita e diellit futë e zezë,
rrezja e qiellit gur le tqesë,
toka qitët bolla e gjarpij,
era fryftë zjarrm edhe thni,
bora nbjeshkë e zezë u ngriftë,
lulja nfushë e thát-o biftë,
asajë kurr mos i ardhët era,
msa për loke del pranvera!! Hêj... Hêj...
Kshu, moj njome, po tkján nana,
e po don ti njehë të tana:
po tpërcjellë sot nuse sparit
me dý plumbe ngjoks të pahit,
po ti mbyllë tdy syt e ballit,
po ta vên duvakun krahit,
po ta vên unazën ngisht,
po ti njet dy vâthët në veshë,
petkat treja po tinjeshë;
ta tanë pajën tek e ké,
Oj e mjera un për tý! Hêj... Hêj...
Po kush tqet e ta njet dorën?
A thue burri, qi tvrau Orën?
Ku i ké krushqt, ku âsht vëllaznija?
Tkanë prij para atje te hija;
Ké me i gjetë te gryka e vorrit,
si tma lâshë dern e oborrit.
Tanë janë dekë e fikë e shkue;
mjera ti sot me gjith mue,
oj bija eme, lokj-ooo. Hêj... Hêj...
Edhe i punë, o bí, harrova;
Për nji punë Zotin sta lëshova;
Shka mi bâne ti bajrakut,
shka mi bâne tanë Malsís?...
Burri nusen a â ndie kund,
me e vrá dekun me nji plumb!
Me hupë erz, me hupë burrní,
si zakon nuk â nShqipní?
Me u thanë sot ndër tanë bajrakë:
Çpriti e çbâni Gruda e ngratë?
E skje kush me hij ndërmjet,
soko! Djalit nuk u gjet,
me tmarrë nbesë me tmarrë me ndore:
i madh e i vogël mbet në kore?
Oj zemër! Oj bí! Hêj... Hêj...
A tkjajë tgjallët, a tkjajë tý dekun,
qyqja un e mbetun vetun?
Ta kjajë vedin me lot gjakut,
ti bâj gjamën mbarë bajrakut,
ti thërras tdekunt me mndihmue,
për me njehë eme mjerue,
tu kallzoj si mbetën shkret,
nvendin tanë si tim ngërbet.
Kemi mbetë si vend pa zot,
kemi vojtë si prralla mot:
nji krjal hin e tjetri del,
ai na rrah, tjetri na shkel;
toka e fortë e qiella enaltë,
kemi mbetë si kali nbaltë.
Njeh por tramet, struku mbrendë,
skemi burra me u përmendë.
Hiq kanû e mos vên ligjë,
kemimbetë si vathë pa grigjë.
Tgjith sa jemi dekë për sgjallit,
me u mbajtë mend-o djalë mbas djalit;
besa e burret, ndera e grues,
lânë mbas doret pa nemuz.
Kemi mbetë  mo Zo mâ keq!
Porsi tkim përbrî ndoi dreq,
qi pret ditën me na marrë,
pa lanë farë, as rod Shqiptarit,
tue na hupë gjuhën e tparit.
Jemi bâ me na kjá shkina;
Mbaruen krenë, e mbaruen kuptina,
Qyqja nanë, qyqja Shqipní,
Hot e Grudë të Malit tZí:
Bija eme nën dhé tzí!!! Hêj... Hêj...
Me tý lokja dhe i fjalë ka,
se për sshpejtit don me u dá,
me u dá tejet për gjithmonë,
dersá tshifemi nTenzonë.
Kur të shkojsh nat jetën tjetër,
ke me ndeshë ndër burra tvjetër,
babë e vëllazën e kushri:
mi merr ngryk-o nji ka nji;
mu kallzo si shkojmë na jetën:
shëndosh e mirë  me dishrue dekën,
diftou burravet tMalsís,
si vojt hallit i Shqipnín:
Mbaroi Gruda me gjith Hot,
paçim rá ndore Tenzot!
Qyqja un, pa tkeqe tande,
me mbetë vetëm, pa tý sande.
tkam pasë shêj, tkam pasë nishan,
un e mjera morì nanë!
Tdeshtën miq e tdeshtën thuej,
nu mje kenë e keqja e kuj;
kush tka njoftë veç ka dijtë,
si tkam mësue e si tkam rritë:
me lot lokja tka shujtue,
me dashtní nana tka mbulue,
bír e bí ti kjé për mue.
Trrita shtatin me thoj tduerve,
tmbatha kambën me lëkurë ftuje,
tlmova kryet si djalë dishirit,
erdhe e u rrite si mâ smirit:
nderë e urtí  si pam për piri  
me i lanë babës, ma i lanë vëllaznís,
qi tlanë mbrapa për nderë tshpís.
Ti mu rrite si mollë ngem,
e mu bane si t paçë nmend:
bukurija e dheut me u pá,
nçika tjera nshêj me u dá.
Ti mu a dole nfjalë e nderë,
ti mu kjé lule npranverë;
 për tý spat kush fjalë as halë,
ti mkjé zojë për tanë mahallë.
Nuk don nana me tmiklue:
Je për dhé, nuk je për mue.
Nuk flet nana sot për tý,
flet gjithkush tpat pá sý;
tdishron vendi  e Këlmendi,
por nanë-lokja stka te shpija:
Shpírt e korp ti pasët Lumnija,
Tpërcjellë lokja dér tu gropa,
- zemra e nanës bâ copa copa,  
tshtron do bár e tvên do gur
mos me tpá un mâ tý kurr. 
Tbekon frati tmbramen herë,
tporositë Shêjtne neltér,
tthitë uratë edhe tbân kryq,
shokët të barin tý në vigj.
Mandej Zoti tpastë në dorë
Edhe Shêjtënt me kunorë,
të përcjellshin tý nat jetë,
ku lumnín ti ké me gjetë.

----------


## buna

s'po me dalin pergezimet per temat e hapura.Ullmari, ti Eni, shigjeta...nje bravo te madhe per te gjithe. sa kenge - vajin qe ke sjelle eshte madheshtore. 
Eni kam nje pyetje: di ndonje gje per kronologjine e saj?
buna... shume e kenaqur  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

mund te sjellesh dhe te tjera. pata hapur kohe me pare nje teme pikerisht mbi vajtimet shqiptare pasi jam e mrekulluar pas tyre. mund te na sjellesh te tjera. 
flmd 
kata

----------


## shigjeta

Vajet kane vertet nje fuqi te madhe emocionuese, sepse ato percjellin dhimbjen e humbjes se nje njeriu te dashur. Intensiteti i ndjenjes i percjell ne vargje, iu jep atyre nje force tronditese. 
Eni shume e bukur pjesa qe ke sjell. 

*Muriqan - Shkoder*

Flytyron nje zot-o i zi,
Ra mi vorr te djalit te ri;
"Mirse t'gjej, o djal i ri!
A t'ka xan-o dheu i zi?"
"Me ka xan e s'po m'leshon;
Po m'vjen keq per qyqen nane,
Q'e kam lane cung ne lame
......................................
Po m'vjen keq pe qyqen moter
Q'e kam lane cung ne voter"

*Shkoder*

Cou, Rexhe, se ka dale drita!
Vesh jelekun me shirita
Cou, Rexh-o, cou, bir-o
Cou, delia i nanes-o
Cou, Rexhe, e dil te trina
Se po vine t'zezat kushrina
Cou Rexhe, e dil te vija
Se po t'vijne t'zezat bija
Cou Rexhe e del te boka
Se po vijne te zezat motra
Cou Rexhe e qit nji pushke
Se po vjen e zeza krushke
Cou Rexhe e qitna kafe
"Jam i lig e s'mund te baj llafe"
Cou Rexhe e qit raki-e
"Jam i lig e s'mund ta pie"
Nusezeza nen duvak
Rexha i deke un ne cardhak
Nusezeza duel ne shkalle
Rexhen e mbyti kali i bardhe
More gjok te rafte jela
qe m'a mbyte djalin shqelma!
Cou Rexhe e dil te thana
Dasem e mort t'i bani nana

*Cou Rexh-o, cou bir-o
Cou delia i nanes-o  --- keto vargje perseriten ne cdo dy vargje te pjeses me lart

----------


## Eni

Pershendetje buna, katana & shigjeta.

Vaji qe kam sjelle, mund te them se i perket vitit 1918. Por tamam muaj e dite nuk di ç'ju them.
E kam shkeputur nga libri i Pater Anton Harapit "Andrra e Prêtashit", liber vertet i mrekullueshem, ku del qarte, thjesht e bukur, personaliteti, karakteri dhe traditat e shqiptarit.
Nqs e gjeni ndokund, jua keshilloj talexoni.
Kete vaj gjate librit mund ta kem lexuar mbi 4 here, mos permend rileximin gjate hedhjes se tij ne word.
Dhe sa here qe e kam lexuar me ka dridheruar trupin. Vargu i tij me duket teper i fuqishem.

lexohemi pra.

----------


## hope31

Shume te bukura.Nuk eshte shume lehte per t'i kuptuar vargjet, por i rilexova edhe per kenaqesine qe me dhane.
Mund te shkruaj edhe ndonje vaj me vone.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Te muzika.albasoul.com mund të gjeni të qarë në lahutë edhe kujën e gruas së Mujit të legjendave, Ajkunës, për të birin, Omarin, e vrarë prej sllavëve.

Mund ta degjoni ketu

----------


## Eni

*Kúr tu rrxue shtati i njomë**
(Shkrel)

_Drando Keqja vajton Rrok Tom Dashin, kushrînin e bajraktarit të Shkrelit, Vat Marash Dashin._


Kúr tu rrxue shtati i njomë
Kênka kputë aj kry i hollë,
Ta çudue kryet si mollë
Kan me trá mustakët e hollë
Qi kurrmâ su bje me dorë,
Ké mu çartë e ké mu prishë
Mâ sdel nlog as nuk shkon nkishë!
Kúr ké vojtun nderë të Kishës,
Ti jé kênë si hylli i dritës!
Kúr kê hî në kishë përmbrênda
Ti je kênë sa i lis me rrêma.
Kúr mjé ulë në gjûj me ndêjë
Hiq qylanin more i kshtênë!
Ndiejshe hallkun tuj tpërmendë,
Se kukeka û hjashtu jé kênë!
Mendja e jote skje madhnue
Se sjé kênë aspak madhshtuer;
Ditë e natë jé kênë darsmuer;
Veshë e mbathë për bukurí,
Ndaç malsuer e ndaç Zotní!
Ti nmartinë edhe nalltí
Mrrelën ndorë për bukurí,
Si për diell njashtu për shî,
Si për qéf për pak daji!
Si jé lypë, njashtu jé gjëtë
I mirë për shokë, sokol për çetë:
Ké qitë pushkë-o në pazár,
Gjith bajrakut i a ké zbardhë,
Gjith bajrakut djalë mbas djalit.
Un po kjáj se ké dekë vetë,
Se e mira ská me ttretë!
Fjala e mirë ty të thohet,
Kânga e jote për ditë këndohet!
Në kuvend-o kur ké shkue
Gjith kuvendi nkâmë â çue,
Fjalën tânde e kan ndigjue.
Jo veç ty pse të kan dashtë,
Por ty gjysa tkan pa drashtë!
Njikjo lngata kúr tká kapë,
Nkatër qoshe fjala â hapë,
Paskan ndie zojt e malit:
Ka dekë Rroku i bajraktarit!
Kan ndie zoja dhe zotní
Ka ndie Shkodër e Malsí,
Ka ndie Pej edhe Gusí
Ka ndîe Knjazi i Malit tZí.
Ka ndie Knjazi në Tivar,
Thotë: ka dekë i bajraktár.
Paska lânë shyqyr i djalë.
Djalit ttij si kan me i thânë,
Qi alá nuk ka marrë kâmë,
Ala gjuhen se ka xânë?
Kúr të nisin për me xânë,
Zot, o-Zot, si ká me thânë?
Ká me thirrë-o babë e nânë.
Shkon në log-o me lodrue
Fmija gand kan me i kallxue;
Vjen nkonak-o tu lotue,
Nânën e vet ka me e prozhmue:
Po ti, nânë, pse ské kallxue
Se mká dekë-o baba mue?
Po i a marr unë Vatës në mní,
Qi po kján për njet kushri;
Drue e â kênun ora tij.
Mjera û si e tham ket fjalë?
Vata e ka orën e gjallë!



_______________________________________________
*Shkeputur nga libri me permbledhje vallesh, gjemash, vajtimesh dhe kenge dashurish, _"Visaret e Kombit. Vëllimi II. Kângë Kreshnikësh dhe Legenda"_. Tiranë. 1937. Botuar dhe permbledhur nga Karl Gurakuqi dhe Filip Fishta. Fq. 187-189.

----------


## shigjeta

O trendafili burbuqe
Lule jeshe u kepute
O trendafile taze
U kepute pa vade
Lumthi ai cope vend
Qe pret kete cop' ergjent
Lumthi ai cope var
Qe pret kete cope ar

_Rëzë - Përmet_

----------


## Leila

JESHE BIJE MAVROMAT

Jeshe bije Mavromat,
vajta nuse Pognanat;
vajta zog' e shkruare,
ardhce leshleshuare.

Vuno, Vlore, 1976.

Pleqte thone se kjo kenga eshte me e gjate. Behet fjale per nje nuse  qe u kthye e ve (leshonin leshtrat kur u vdiste burri) kur s'kishte shume kohe qe ishte martuar. Mavromat & Pognanat jane fshatra qe tani nuk ekzistojne me. Pagnanati duhet te ishte midis Vunoit & Iljas. Kenga duhet te jete me e vjeter se mesi i shekullit XVIII.

----------


## Leila

KENGA E MARCELANES

Vdiqi Marcelaneja,
qe ish kapetaneja!
Marcelan' me tri fustane,
ishte zere kapetane.

Dhermi, Himare, Vlore, 1962

Edhe kjo ka qene me e gjate, por vetem kaq dijme. Degjoheshe shpesh ne Himare mbremjeve kur grate ktheheshin nga drute. Legjenda me te cilen eshte lidhur kenga, tregon se: Gjika, nje djale trim e shume i mire, pa zerat, sikunder i shohin djem te tille. I pa tek hidhnin valle dhe njeres i rrembeu shamine; kjo ishte Marcelaneja, kapetaneja e zerave, e cila e donte Gjiken. "Me merr," i tha, "por gjate 3 vjeteve, 3 muajve, dhe 3 diteve, nuk duhet te tregosh se je i martuar." Dhe u martuan. Marcelaneja pastronte shtepine, gatuante, punonte ne are e ne vreshte, bente tere punet, po s'e shihte njeri. Bota cuditej se kush ia bente punet Gjikes, po ky nuk tregonte. Zera lindi nje djale, i cili ishte i dukshem. Fshati donin te dinin se ku e gjeti femijen Gjika. Ky, pas 3 vjetesh e 3 muajsh, ne diten e 3-te, tregoi. Marcelaneja vdiq dhe grate e fshatit degjuan vajtimin qe kendonin zerat per kapetanen tyre. Eshte nje perralle e njohur ne folklorin Shqiptar.

----------


## shigjeta

E mir' e purtekë e artë
Si zonjatë e kasabasë
Moj e bukura prej nurit
Si thëllëza majëe gurit
O e çpejtë si shëgjeta
Ku do të të shkojë jeta
Thëllëza ndë shkëmb të kuq
Pajëlëna ndë sënduq
Ku do të shkosh beharë
Nga i zoti ndarë?
O e mirë e fjalë le
Jeshe nuse me perde
Moj e hequra si bari
E kulluara si ari
Gëzimzezë që s'gëzove
Jetënë s'e trashëgove

_Rrëzë - Përmet, 1955_

----------


## fisniku29

shume me ka prek ajo kenge vajtimi. une jam nga ky regjion dhe mu ngjesh mishnet kur e lexova mu duek se e nigova te zen nane tue kjajt per t'bijen.
shume te falmnedrit eni per thesarin qe ofrove.
kengen e kopjova me dukesh shume i afert dhe i mire eni
shume te falmn. rrofq e paq shnet sa malet

----------


## shigjeta

_Jugë (1955)_

Shokë, bimëni jongarë
Do ti bije me të qarë
Për atë miken e parë
Derëziut më qani hallë
Do vete ti zbulonj varrë
Ta shoh seç nur i ka rarë
Nur i kuq a nur i bardhë
Ku ke qënë, o trëndelinë
Pse skujton mua të zinë
Se për ty prisha shtëpinë
Shita sharkun e kusinë
Lashë treqind dhën në brinjë
U ngreç e arçë tek tinë
Të kujtonj e qanj me lot
Po jam thellë e sthërres dot


_Gjurë  Lurë (1955)_

Xhetan Hoti fort i ri
Kishte kâjk e çeteli
Kishte fell e lahuri
Fort i ri e dajreli
Ka lanë nji nuse në shpi
Pa cucë e pa djalë në shpi
Ka lanë tokën pa kufi
I jane prishë kufijt e tokës
I â fikë zarmi i votrës
I pamotër, i pavlla
Nuk ka kush me e qa
Ju vesh nusja në tzeza
Ka veshun ni tomar
Âsht gjeshun me litar
Hiseshkretun
Nusembetun
Zana tzanoj
Si tdau tveçoj
Ori zana helmatore
Cove na trazove
E në zemër na lgove

*_tomar - xhoke e trashë që vishet sipër (me lëkurë ose shajak)_

----------


## Leila

Kuc, Kurvelesh (Vlore) 1959

kumbulles i pikon loti
qan per vjesht' e per behar
se i ka dekur i zoti
shtrungemadh e vederploti
me kerrab' e me hanxhar
nreu, o Abas boboti
se male kush e kulloti
e to qeshene me ta
e to te lozene topthi

----------


## Leila

Ma gjeni te plote "Qan Motra Per Vellane?" (Vlonjate)

qan mo-
qan mo-
ku, ku, ku-ku jane _(imiton thirrjen e qyqes "ku-ku-ku," lajmetarja e fatkeqesive)_
qane motra per vellane
ne nje dite te bukur prilli
dy vellezerit ... me gershere
nuk u muare veshe c'thane...

me gershere preu vellane, moter-zeza ndolli vellane, etj. etj.

----------


## shigjeta

Leila eshte vertet nje kenge e bukur polifonike vaji. Kengen mund ta degjoni ketu: http://muzika.albasoul.com/album.php?&id=202

*Qan motra për vëllanë*

Çpan-ooo çpan-ooo
Ku, Ku, Ku, ku janë
Qanë motra për vëllanë
Në një ditë të bukur prilli
Dy vëllezër rrinë në stanë
Dhentë tek qethnin me gërshërë
Nuk u muarën vesh çpatnë
Çpan-ooo 
Ku, Ku, Ku, ku janë
Qanë motra për vëllanë 
Mbi një gur mos pastë *pjesi (?)
I dymbëdhjeti shejtanë
U trazoi muhabetin
Me gërshërë u therr, u vranë
Çpan-ooo 
Ku, Ku, Ku, ku janë
Qanë motra për vëllanë 
Gjaku e skuqi varrin-ë
Motër zeza doli mal-ë
Ku i kam vëllezërit unë
Ku, ku, ku, ku mori dynjanë
Çpan-ooo 
Ku, Ku, Ku, ku janë
Qanë motra për vëllanë

_Une e degjoj si "ç'panë = ç'patën", jo "ç'thanë _

----------


## Leila

Pa, sa kot ia kisha futur  :ngerdheshje: 
Flm Shigjete. Po shtoj dhe dy kenge vaji qe me pelqejne. E para eshte nga Shen Vasili (Sarande) e recituar nga Eftihia Plaka dhe eshte vajtim per nusen qe i vrane burrin kur ajo kishte qene tek prinderit. Eshte e ndare posacerisht ne rrokje (vargjet 3-4, 5-6 dhe 8, 10, e 12) qe percillen me ngasherim. "Zoti im, a rrenjedale" eshte refreni qe perseritet pas c'do vargu.

VOME (dmth, "vajtim")
1961

Me dergove ne te pare
zoti im, a rrenjedale,
se c'me dhe leje nje jave.
Pa mbushur te zezen jave,
me dergove hyzmeqare.
Dolla pyeta hyzmeqare,
me ktheu koken menjane.
Mora bab' e hyzmeqare,
dolla ne breg, pashe fshane:
ne bashoda po te qajne!
Me te ngjiture ne shkalle,
gjithe populli te qajne.
Me le djalin e nje vajze!

Kjo e dyta eshte koleksionuar nga nje fshatar i Osnatit te Mokres qe e kishte degjuar nga i ungji prej krahines se Gores. Me pelqen me shume se ajo e sipermja.

DERDIMEN ME HALLE SHUME
Osnat, Pogradec 1969

Derdimen me halle shume,
kush te deshi ty sa une?
Me dergove ne te pare,
shpejt dergove per te marre:
me dergove hyzmeqare,
hypa kalin si e marre.
Kur dola dhe pashe fshane,
xhemeati benin varre!

Derdimen me halle shume,
kush te deshi ty sa une?
Pse s'vdiqe nje vit me pare,
sa qeme te dy pa marre,
sa qesh' cup' e ti qe djale?
Pse s'rrojte, te nxirrje malle?
Mos u tret me kasavete,
se un' gjetke nuke vete.

----------


## Leila

JUG

shoke me bini longare
e do ti bie ne te qare
e do ti bie ne te qare
per ate miken e pare
e do ti bie ne te qare
per ate miken e pare

do vete ti zbuloj varre
qe ta shoh se c'nur ka marre
e qe ta shoh se c'nur ka marre
nur te zi apo te bardhe
e qe ta shoh se c'nur ka marre
nur te zi apo te bardhe

e ku ke rene moj trendeline
e pse s'm'kujton mua te zine
e te kujtoj e qaj me lot
o jam thelle e nuk dal dot
e te kujtoj e qaj me lot
o jam thelle e nuk dal dot

te kujtoj e qaj me lot
o jam thelle e nuk dal dot
e me kane rene floket mbi faqe
si dy tufa manushaqe
e me kane rene floket mbi faqe
si dy tufa manushaqe

----------


## shigjeta

Më erdhe tek dera
të prisja me nuse
ç'pate djal i vetëm
zemrën ma këpute

Ç'pate bir-o, ç'pate
ç'pate djal i nënës
të rrita e mjera
mu si drit e hënës

Të rrita e mjera 
m'u si pik e pikës
të vranë tek dera
m'u në mes të ditës

Si s'u kthye plumbi
të më merrte mua
ç'kërkon nëna jetën
pa fjalët e tua

Cop e çik zemra
një jetë  të tërë
sa të vij pran nëna djal-o
buzën të të vërë

----------

